# Mobile homes on rural land in Andalucia



## golfman

Does any one know the land use laws with regard the siting of one mobile home, caravan trailer or American RV on rural land classification in the Andalucia region. I am sure I read on a website some time ago that it is permissable upto a certain length. Any of our wise members know or can direct me, thanks.


----------



## crookesey

golfman said:


> Does any one know the land use laws with regard the siting of one mobile home, caravan trailer or American RV on rural land classification in the Andalucia region. I am sure I read on a website some time ago that it is permissable upto a certain length. Any of our wise members know or can direct me, thanks.


As far as I know there is no law that says that you can't, albeit that there is no law that says that you can. You can declare to the authorities that it's there and they will charge you rates until they find an alternative use for the land and quite possibly throw you off it, but they will never tell you that it's legal.

You will most likely have to generate your own electricity, transport your own gas and unless you are very fortunate have to buy in tanked water. There is a guy on one of the sale sites who has been trying to sell one for years (if I remember which one I will pm you).

I can see why the Spanish are reticent about giving official permissions, I stumbled onto an official Spanish owned camp/residential site in Moraira and noticed the more permanent structures of part caravan, part tent, part wooden hut, it looked like a Beirut transit camp. If they allowed folk to buy a piece of cheap rural land and plonk god knows what on it they would be asking for trouble, IMHO.


----------



## chris(madrid)

I've a mate in the UK who's going to do JUST THIS. The guys who sell the "transportable" home will know size limitations. His land has water and power ( cows and donkys drink too ) - gas deliveries to Fincas Rusticas is possible too. He has to put in some form of waste disposal - sesspit. 

It will require planning permission even if it's semi permanent (even for just the concrete plinth - power etc). And if it's TOO permanent they will make you shift it - which can be an issue if it's an RV that's not roadworthy - or worse still on brick pillars. And if you don't have permits - FINES too.

BUT YOU MUST MAKE SURE THE TOWN HALL IS OPEN TO IT. If they are opposed it's almost certain they'll find a technicality. DO NOT BELIEVE LAND AGENTS!

There are 100's of rumours out there about the size of finca it has to be and the size of building. But If you do not know what the local interpretation of the LAW is - you can have a surprise. It is quite possible to find some old guy (shepherd etc) living on a rural plot - but when the plot is sold/inherited you find that this was a SPECIAL permission which was only valid for his life. I've seen several disillusioned inheritors & purchasers where I work.


----------



## golfman

Hi Crookesey, thanks for that. There does seem a lot of uncertainty about this type of land use. My form of residency will be either a brand new UK standard Willerby, or such, mobile home or a brand new American 5th wheeler or a second hand late model American RV motorhome so hopefully it won't look like Beirut lol. I would also be looking for a land plot that is planted out with olive tree so that I could continue with olive oil production and keep the rural approach to the land. Thanks again


----------



## golfman

chris(madrid) said:


> I've a mate in the UK who's going to do JUST THIS. The guys who sell the "transportable" home will know size limitations. His land has water and power ( cows and donkys drink too ) - gas deliveries to Fincas Rusticas is possible too. He has to put in some form of waste disposal - sesspit.
> 
> It will require planning permission even if it's semi permanent (even for just the concrete plinth - power etc). And if it's TOO permanent they will make you shift it - which can be an issue if it's an RV that's not roadworthy - or worse still on brick pillars. And if you don't have permits - FINES too.
> 
> BUT YOU MUST MAKE SURE THE TOWN HALL IS OPEN TO IT. If they are opposed it's almost certain they'll find a technicality. DO NOT BELIEVE LAND AGENTS!
> 
> There are 100's of rumours out there about the size of finca it has to be and the size of building. But If you do not know what the local interpretation of the LAW is - you can have a surprise. It is quite possible to find some old guy (shepherd etc) living on a rural plot - but when the plot is sold/inherited you find that this was a SPECIAL permission which was only valid for his life. I've seen several disillusioned inheritors & purchasers where I work.


Hi Chris, thanks for your post. As I said in my reply to Crooksey i would try and keep the land productive and the residency unit will be definately have mobility if required. I am not to sure about the bit - town hall is open to it - as my Spanish is not good (yet), do you know if it is possible to discuss such things in english? Thanks again.


----------



## chris(madrid)

golfman said:


> I am not to sure about the bit - town hall is open to it - as my Spanish is not good (yet), do you know if it is possible to discuss such things in english?


Here it most certainly IS NOT. You'd need a translator. Every town hall has associated LEGAL assessors and architects who have to approve - and then the town hall applies the TAX. All I can say is be careful. 

We met a dutch couple one year on our hols - they were restoring an old stables/house and inbetween had caravans onsite as residence - they had to keep moving them about as the local mayor walked his dog nearby daily.


----------

